# Walnut with Waterlox



## GeorgeS (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok so I used my center channel stand as a test bed for the Waterlox sealer before doing the bar top. I'm two coats in and it seems to raise the grain in the walnut so it's not as smooth as I would like it to be in the bar. I went down to 600 before the first coat of Waterlox and even sprayed it with DNA and sanded again but the grain has raised again. It was smooth as can be before the first coat. Has anyone here used Waterlox? Do you think I could hit it again with 600 before putting the third coat on? I thought about putting some wax on top as well but I'm just not sure what the best route is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 19, 2015)

I use Waterlox a lot.

I really like it.

I used it on my Ash flooring in my house 12 years ago and still looks great today. We have not been nice to it either. We have 1600 sq ft of flooring.
One thing I always sand between coats.
And I never go that fine before the first coat.
Go to the Waterlox website I think they recommend not going finer than 100-150 on final sanding. It needs to soak into the wood. That maybe why it is pulling up the grain


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 19, 2015)

@DavidDobbs Thanks for the heads up. I re-read their instructions and it actually says no sanding at all. Says you won't get an even finish because of the highs and lows. I can't ever imagine using 100-150 between finishes though. That's really a rough finish. I'm still an amateur though so what do I know.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2015)

Water based finish will raise the grain of walnut the first couple coats.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 19, 2015)

@Mike1950 Thanks Mike! I'm going to put the third coat on and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 19, 2015)

No I used 100 to 150 for final sanding before the first coat of finish.
Then Scotch pads between coats.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 20, 2015)

@DavidDobbs Ok thank you.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 22, 2015)

Man there are more posts in the finishing forum than any other! I had to do some digging to get back to this. 

Ok so I put on three coats and just wasn't happy with the finish. It was way to rough. So I hit it with some 600 wet with water and bingo it smoother right out. I think I'm goi g to put one more application of Waterlox and if it gets rough again I'll just hit it with the 600 again. 

Has anyone ever put a coat of wax over top of Waterlox? I'm wondering if I can put a coat of Watco satin wax on top or if that would be a no no?


----------



## Charles Neil (Oct 23, 2015)

After you have a couple coats on, lightly scuff sand it with some 600 , it should remove the grain fibers and leave you a smooth surface, then do a couple of more coats and you should be fine , pretty much every finish needs some mid coat sanding, scotch bright pads do ok, but sandpaper does better, the pads will ride over a small debris bump or fiber, while sandpaper will cut it flat.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 23, 2015)

@Charles Neil That is exactly what I did last night. Wet sanded with 600, cleaned it up and re applied another coat and she is smooth as a babies but this morning. 

Any chance you could tell me if it would be a bad idea to put a wax coat on top just to take away that grabby feel to the finish?


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2015)

That is a beautiful piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

@Strider Thank you very much. Here is the finished product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 26, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Man there are more posts in the finishing forum than any other! I had to do some digging to get back to this.
> 
> Ok so I put on three coats and just wasn't happy with the finish. It was way to rough. So I hit it with some 600 wet with water and bingo it smoother right out. I think I'm goi g to put one more application of Waterlox and if it gets rough again I'll just hit it with the 600 again.
> 
> Has anyone ever put a coat of wax over top of Waterlox? I'm wondering if I can put a coat of Watco satin wax on top or if that would be a no no?



I used Waterlox for my countertops. It takes up to 6 months for the full cure and maximum water repellency. I have never put wax on top of Waterlox simply because when it fully cures its like a bulletproof finish. Are you using the gloss, semi gloss, or satin? My countertops got 3 coats of semigloss and then a finish coat of satin. If you let the Waterlox cure fully I don't think you will need the wax. just my 2 pennies.....


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 26, 2015)

@WoodLove Thanks so much for the input! I'm using the satin finish. Good to know that it's takes a while to cure. I just don't want that grabby feeling that it has right now. I guess I will wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nicely done, a work to be proud of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 13, 2015)

@Woodman Thank you very much!


----------

